# editing vodeo ts files



## sublimenlime (Dec 23, 2005)

I reciently have gotten a dvd burner for my TV, and I have hooked it up to my DVR. I have been trying to transfer episodes from my DVR to DVD. I have been burning them to DVD rewriteables and then copping them to my computer. I can just burn them with Toast, but I would like to edit out the comercials. How do I edit the files? What programs will do it. I have a MacMini with the DVD burner.


----------



## vacmac (Jan 11, 2006)

You are going to have to turn then into DV files.
You can do it with MPEG Streamclip 1.5.1 (free) and the MPEG-2 Playback Component ($20 from Apple).

Try the MPEG Streamclip app on an regular MPEG-1 file and see what you can do with it.

vacmac


----------



## Jucifer (Feb 7, 2006)

Hate to butt into the conversation, but this is the very topic I've been looking for...for a while now.

Anyway, I've got .vob files that I'd like to author (add chapters and other bells and whistles) and make a little more interactive.

VACMAC, while your answer is a good one for most cases, the conversion would, to me, be lossy (losing video quality). 

There seems to be lots of Windows software available for this purpose, but I haven't been able to find any for OSX. Any suggestions?


----------

